# pH too high in tank



## Kumo (Oct 26, 2013)

I set up my 10 gallon today and want to put a african clawed frog in it tomorrow. All of my parameters are good, except for my pH. (ammonia = 0, nitrite = 0, temp is at 74 and holding). I checked my pH about 6 hours after I set up the tank, and it's over 7.6 (my pH tester only tests up to 7.6 and my color was darker than the shade on the tester sheet). If I had to take a guess, I'd say it's around 7.8 or 8.0.

I want to get an african clawed frog tomorrow, but I don't want to send him into shock with a difference in the water I get him in and my water. I get my water straight out of the tap, and used water safi OSI ( http://tinyurl.com/n8qalhb ) when I set up my tank so everything will be ok tomorrow for the frog.

My water from the tap has a pH of 7.6. I don't have any chemicals on me to lower to pH. Advice?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

try dogwood, IAL, oak leafs, thats whats been recommended to me


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Within reasonable limits— pH stability is what counts for aquatic animals, not an "ideal" pH value. They are sensitive to wide, abrupt changes in the pH of the surrounding water, but there is no right or wrong number for pH

R


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I agree with rickey here. 7.6 really isn't that high for frogs, keeping it the same is much more important. It would be worse if your pH fluctuated from 6.0 up to 7.0 to 7.6 and then back down, that's what is bad. So just acclimate your frog to the tank carefully with drip acclimation over an hour and he should be fine


----------

